# Michelle Hunziker on the beach on the island of Elba in Italy - August 19, 2012 (x27)



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2012)

​

thx Preppie :thumbup:


----------



## posemuckel (21 Aug. 2012)

Michelle ist megasexy.


----------



## Q (21 Aug. 2012)

das machen die ja nett für die Presse  :thx:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (21 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (21 Aug. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder der Michelle! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

ihr Körper ist göttlich


----------



## rotmarty (22 Aug. 2012)

Immer schön die Möpse zurecht rücken!!!


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2012)

Ich liebe die Pics. Einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Jone (22 Aug. 2012)

Absolut sexy die Pics. Danke für die heiße Michelle


----------



## zebra (22 Aug. 2012)

danke


----------



## robsen80 (22 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Michelle!!!


----------



## chini72 (23 Aug. 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## Spezi (27 Aug. 2012)

heiß


----------



## Norty2010 (29 Aug. 2012)

Heiß, heiß. Danke.


----------



## rangers86 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die heiße Michelle!!!


----------



## Moongem (25 Sep. 2012)

top :thumbup:


----------



## narciandi (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilde


----------



## Spaten85 (25 Sep. 2012)

toll Danke Danke für die Bilder


----------



## wilco79 (26 Sep. 2012)

Very nice, thx


----------



## europerl (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## Tinte (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Fischi2011 (26 Sep. 2012)

klasse bilder


----------



## Stylo81 (26 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Frau


----------



## stg (26 Sep. 2012)

danke danke


----------



## Superfly21 (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke, die weiß was ein Mann sehen will.


----------



## Frankman28 (26 Sep. 2012)

Bitte mehr solche Fotos


----------



## Neo9876 (26 Sep. 2012)

Hammer Pics !


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

thx nette pics


----------



## toniolda (26 Sep. 2012)

Nice pictures thanks


----------



## Evolution6 (27 Sep. 2012)

echt toll!


----------



## [email protected] (27 Sep. 2012)

nice unsere Michelle


----------



## adamtu (28 Sep. 2012)

netter Bikini! Heiss!


----------



## [email protected] (28 Sep. 2012)

super, danke!


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

wahnsinns körper! vielen Dank!


----------



## gruemsch (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für michelle


----------



## Blaxxun (28 Sep. 2012)

Danke dir für die Arbeit!


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

Super, Danke


----------



## mbomaster (28 Sep. 2012)

supi tolle bilder


----------



## andrew555 (28 Sep. 2012)

traumhafte frau einfach nur


----------



## Borusse1987 (28 Sep. 2012)

super, danke!


----------



## borninhell (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr Geil!!! Danke


----------



## jpg07 (29 Sep. 2012)

*wo war ich wohl am 19. August 2012 ? )*


----------



## batman0815 (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön, danke!


----------



## VY Canis Majoris (29 Sep. 2012)

so heiss die frau, danke!!


----------



## hansiq (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Hübsche


----------



## denison (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## mc_hummer (6 Okt. 2012)

Der helle Wahnsinn!


----------



## Herr Licher (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## managerclay (6 Okt. 2012)

immer wieder schön anzusehen! danke


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

ja, sehr gut. danke.


----------



## holly789 (10 Okt. 2012)

Hallo erst mal schönen Dank für die Bilder. Es ist schade das wir so wenige Stars habe, von dehnen wir so tolle Bilder gibt. Wobei man sagen muß das Michelle und Sylvie fast eingedeutscht sind. Ich freue mich immer wieder über die beiden hübsche Frauen danke heute für die Michelle. In Deutschland haben wir eigentlich genug hübsche Frauen, nur arbeiten die wohl den ganzen Sommer und machen keinen Urlaub. Danke


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## dkgmg (20 Okt. 2012)

schade dass sie enen freund hat


----------



## alphalibrae52 (24 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Frau - und tolle Bilder !


----------



## toby23 (25 Okt. 2012)

danke für Michelle


----------



## 22101990 (27 Okt. 2012)

thx für die bilder. zum glück geht die hunziker ja öfter mal an den strand


----------



## apeass (28 Okt. 2012)

da geht einem ja der stift in der hose


----------



## mave23 (28 Okt. 2012)

Danke sehr nett!


----------



## srac10 (29 Okt. 2012)

danke danke danke


----------



## Yoshi (30 Okt. 2012)

Dankeschön für Michelle.


----------



## mabra80 (31 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Fotos....Danke.


----------



## tapsi (10 Nov. 2012)

schick schick:thumbup:


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

danke für die fotos


----------



## wesemann (9 Dez. 2012)

Super danke


----------



## Colt (10 Dez. 2012)

Hot Hotter Michelle !!!!!!


----------



## urmelaus (10 Dez. 2012)

Top Pics!!Danke


----------



## Bennson (11 Dez. 2012)

huiuiui....danke für die Bilder


----------



## Bombastic66 (11 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank, tolle Bilder!


----------



## nujns (2 Jan. 2013)

Very nice, thx


----------

